# st george island wading



## Mike in Al (May 17, 2016)

Several times in the past I have read  about some good fishing at a boyscout boat ramp on st george. Is that a public ramp or in the state park ? Seems like I read about an oyster bar out from. Would you have to have a boat or a kayak to get out to it or is it possible to wade to it? I will be on the island soon on the state park end and I have a couple spots to wade on the highway near carabelle over the years , but looking for something closer to the rental.


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 17, 2016)

It is in the State Park. You pay the daily fee to enter the park. You can wade everywhere you need to at that location. There is an oyster bar to the right of the ramp that you can walk over too, or you can just take off to your left and walk the shoreline, fishing along the way.


----------



## Ihunt (May 18, 2016)

I'm Captain Obvious but oyster bed and wading = shoes. I'm sure you know but wanted to make sure.


----------



## Mike in Al (May 18, 2016)

Ihunt said:


> I'm Captain Obvious but oyster bed and wading = shoes. I'm sure you know but wanted to make sure.



Thanks . Good advice to anyone that hasn't been in the bay before. My brother in law learned the hard way a few years ago on our first trip there. he had to go the hospital and keep his foot dry and out of the sand the rest of the week. That's hard to do at the beach.


----------



## Mike in Al (May 18, 2016)

Dustin Pate said:


> It is in the State Park. You pay the daily fee to enter the park. You can wade everywhere you need to at that location. There is an oyster bar to the right of the ramp that you can walk over too, or you can just take off to your left and walk the shoreline, fishing along the way.



Which ramp is this in the park. I can remember one with hardly any parking  and one with much more parking further down the road.Thanks


----------



## sasmojoe (May 18, 2016)

Just be careful of stingrays, they can really hurt.
I've waded the area at boy scout camp may times.
Good area, you also go to the end of island and wade there.


----------



## kevincox (May 20, 2016)

I recommend bug spray! LoL They tore me up fishing there last Aug!


----------



## Elkbane (May 23, 2016)

Go to the Kayak put in area, second left after you enter the park gate. Turn left, fish all the way out to the end of the point. Any bar you can reach, go for it. Gold spoons tipped with green or orange curly tail grub for reds, surface plugs for trout. You can fish this ares with 8lb tackle with a 12lb florocarbon leader and you'll do fine. Longer rods work best to combat the wind.

From there, if you are adventurous, you can wade all the way out to Goose Island.  Right at the kayak ramp, that pass over to Goose Island is a little deeper than you think.

One of the best places to fish at first light is right across from the condo's just before you enter the park. You have to walk through the marsh along the fence, but you can catch big trout on surface plugs from that stretch of shoreline. Heddon Baby Torpedoes work great. Fishing falls off after sunrise, so get there early. Kind of a PIA to wait for the park to open....

Elkbane


----------



## BIGGUS (May 23, 2016)

I'd keep your bait & catch out of the water while wading. There's bull sharks out there that want it too. Advice from Mr. Charles @ Fisherman's Choice. He's forgotten more about the area than most are ever likely to know.


----------



## wellwood (May 23, 2016)

Just drag your feet to kick the rays out of your way and if you do catch fish. Keep them on a pretty long stringer. If the sharks what them. They are going to get it.


----------



## Mike in Al (May 25, 2016)

thanks for all the tips and advice. I plan to do most of my fishing in the bay but will occasionally fish from the beach behind the house. Never have any problems catching sharks ,whiting and lady fish , but I think I can count on my two hands how many reds,flounder ,Spanish ,pompano and trout I have caught the past few years from the beach. Can anyone share any tips or tactics that have worked for you to catch any of these species?


----------



## Mike81 (May 26, 2016)

Mike in Al said:


> thanks for all the tips and advice. I plan to do most of my fishing in the bay but will occasionally fish from the beach behind the house. Never have any problems catching sharks ,whiting and lady fish , but I think I can count on my two hands how many reds,flounder ,Spanish ,pompano and trout I have caught the past few years from the beach. Can anyone share any tips or tactics that have worked for you to catch any of these species?



Our family usually go the week of Memorial Day.  I mostly fish the gulf side.  I have done really well with 3.5" gulp shrimp in the new penny color.  I will rig it on either a 3/16 or 1/4oz. red jig head depending on how ruff the surf is. Add a drop of super glue where the gulp shrimp butts up to the jig head.  I constantly bounce the jig off the bottom for strikes.  The last 30 minutes to an hour you can catch some really big trout that are coming into spawn on a weighted zoom super fluke in pearl white color.  Add a stinger hook for more hook ups.  I will catch trout, reds, pompano, blue runners, and lady fish with two bait combos.  Good Luck!


----------



## Rulo (May 26, 2016)

******arks.....they will come in on you......rather unsettling to see a pack of em headed your way and you to far out to get back to shore....and they back there!


----------



## burtontrout (Jun 3, 2016)

I found a great flounder spot at the last parking lot before you enter the permit only part of the park. Requires a little bit of a Walk to the left. Look for two cuts near each other in the sand bar. And fish at low tide. It creates an eddy and the flounder were all over the place in there. We hookedd a few door mats only to get off at our feet. They hit new penny and white gulp shrimp.


----------



## Mike in Al (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm back in AL after a week at SGI. Had some good and bad days, but even the poor days were better than being at work. We had a captain booked for Monday and Tuesday out of Indian pass(about a 45 minute drive from St George. He could only take 4 a day on his  boat. I personally didn't go but my brother in laws,  nephews and my two sons went. They brought home limits of nice snapper each day from state waters, most in the 5-15 pound range. Also caught a mackeral or two and some bonita and a 6 foot bull shark. This was a young captain originally from my hometown. My brother in laws who went on separate days were both impressed with how hard he worked for them and how well he worked with the kids. He charged 700 a day. If anyone wants some contact info, PM me.
        My fishing for the week was strictly wading ,a little in the surf and a lot in the bay. My beach fishing wasn't very productive. Tried it three times over the week and ended up with lots of lady fish and a few trout ,mostly short but I think three keepers in 15-16 inch range. Also caught several sharks in the 2-3 foot range but quickly lost interest fishing for them.
      My son and I waded one morning from the boat ramp in the park. We headed several hundred yards to the left without a bite until we reached the oyster bar just out from the point. We left there with a 20 inch red and a 19 inch trout. I didn't try the area before the park as a lack of parking area and posted signs spooked me. The other three opportunities I got to go were spent fishing along hwy 98 toward Carabelle wading areas I found the past few years. We caught lots of trout all three trips but most seemed to be about 14- just under 15 inch range. There were 3-4 of us on all trips. Wednesday we caught about 20 but only were able to keep 4 trout. Also released a 17 inch red. Thursday we fished morning and afternoon and probably caught 45-50 with 15 being keepers. Most of the morning keepers were 15-16 inches , but got into some larger ones that afternoon, keeping two 19 inchers and  two 18 inchers . Friday afternoon we went back where we caught the big ones Thursday. The big ones were gone but we got eleven keepers with the largest being a couple of 17 inchers . We also caught a shark and a surprise 25 inch cobia . Even though it was 8 inches short my son was excited and had a great time catching him on light tackle. I had a great time and looking forward to next year. Also happy to have brought back a cooler full of snapper and trout filets. 
      Here is my tip for the thread. I don't know anything about tides , but tried to plan my trips to be there just before high tide. The only constant we saw was that fishing was slow until about 2 hours after high tide and then it really  improved.


----------

